# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  دجاج مشوي على طريقتي

## اوتار فاطمه

اليوم جايبه لكم دجاج مشوي 

من تحت دياتي 


اولا دجاجه 

تتبيله حق الدجاج 

خذي طماطم وحده فليفله حمرء وثلاثه فصوص ثوم 

وبهارات وفلفل اسود ملعقتين خل ابيض وعصير ليمونه ثلاث ملاعق ملح 

تخلط جميع المقادير ويوضع في الخلاط ويطحن جيدا ويتبل بعد غسل الدجاجه ويترك لمده 3 ساعات  بره و3 ساعات في الثلاجه

ويشوى با الشوايه 


وبعد ما يجهز لدجاج 
نسويله بعض الحركات  :wink: 

بس انا شوايه على كهرباء  :sad2: 

شوفو الصوره وحكمو ....

 

وعواااافي على قلوبكم

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

خيتي ام محمد ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

بارك الله فيك ..

تسلمي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شوق الغوالي

يه يه شهيتيني فييه

يعطيك العافيه اختي

موفقه

----------


## فرح

يسلمووووو ام حمووودي 
واحلى تحسسسسسيره :embarrest:  :toung:  ههههههه
تسلم يدينك حبيبتي الشششل رهييييييييييب
اكيييد انا معزووومه  :bigsmile: ههههه 
يعطيك العااافيه يالغلا
دوووم ننتظر روووعة جديييدك حبيبتي 
موفقه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلم دياتش خيو

----------


## حلاالكون

*نحسسسسسييييييير*
*شكله لذيذ :)*
*سلمت يمناااااااااك :)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شو هالتحسير ام محمد*
*شكل روووعه ويشهي للاكل والبطاطس هو المشجع* 
*تسلم دياااتج غاليتي ع هييك وصف حلووو*
*ماانحرم من جديدج اللذيذ*
*دمتي بووود*

----------


## عشقي حيدر

بالعافية
تسلم ايدج

----------


## ليلاس

سلمت يداك أختي

طريقة وووووووعة

----------


## صفآء الروح

الله شكلها يجننننننننننن
تسلمي خيتي على الوصفة
الله يعطيش العافية
ما ننحرم من روعة جديدك
تقبلي تحياتي
دمتي بخير

----------


## ملكه القلوب

وااااااااااااااااو

يم يم يم 

الشكل اغراء

لذذذذذذذيذ

سلمت يمناك ولاعدمناك

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام  عليكم  ..~

مراحب  

يعطيك العافية  
ما ننحرم جديدك 

دمتي بود

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

الله يعطيكم الف عافيه على رونق تواجدكم الحلو 



ودوم ننتظر حظوركم الرائع 

دمتم بعين الباري وحفظه

----------


## همس الصمت

الله الله
شو هالعذاب الحلوووو
الله يسلم الديات يارب على هيك طبق مشهي ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## دفء القلب



----------


## اصالة الشرق

تسلم الاياااااادي طبق روعه

----------


## ساجدة لربها

*شكلها لذيذه و**مشهي
**تسلم أيديك
الله يعطيك العافية
*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* الله الله على الدجاج المشوي يمي يمي 
تسلم دياتك عزيزتي ام محمد
وربي يعطيكِ العافيه
وعوافي عليكم
كل المودة




أمنيات مجروحه
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم !

طبق ولآ اروع !

مششهي مرة 

تسلم الأيادي ~

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

تسلم ايدك خيتو اوتاار فاطمه ..
بالعافيه يآآارب 
تحياتيـ .. ^_^

----------

